
Emotet Uses Coronavirus Scare to Infect Japanese Targets - __tk__
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/emotet-uses-coronavirus-scare-to-infect-japanese-targets/
======
__tk__
Every crisis will become a malware campaign.

